# Donne e uomini



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 19:03)

Lo so che il programma è Uomini e donne e poi qui si parla di C‘è posta per te, ma  c’è sempre la De Filippi tra i piedi.

Histoire d’O al LidlLa scemitudine delle ventenni (e trentenni) che si scandalizzano del paese reale in fascia protetta

La cosa più interessante che ho scoperto lo scorso fine settimana è che sull’instagram ci sono giovani donne italiane che, se si vedono riflesse in uno specchio, chiamano i gendarmi. Il che è comprensibile per chiunque sia stata una giovane donna: anch’io ogni tanto penso che ci sarebbe voluto un codice penale che m’impedisse d’essere scema, purtroppo l’ontologia della gioventù quella è: poi passa.
La cosa più interessante che ho scoperto lo scorso fine settimana è che sull’instagram ci sono giovani donne italiane i cui unici consumi culturali passano per l’instagram: solo così si spiega il loro lessico fatto di calchi in doppiaggese (gente che dice brand e non marchio, slur e non insulto); ma soprattutto il loro trasecolare ogni volta (accade circa ogni sei mesi) che passano davanti alla tv e ci vedono qualcosa di secondo loro impresentabile. Cioè: loro stesse.
Loro stesse se non avessero intravisto nell’instagram la possibilità di fatturare la militanza femminista, loro stesse se avessero assecondato la cugina di provincia che dorme un sonno leggerissimo dentro di loro, loro stesse se si fossero date la possibilità di partecipare a miss in gambissima, invece di far sfoggio di pretese intellettuali la cui espressione massima è non radersi le ascelle.
È accaduto che sabato, come ogni sabato d’ogni inverno d’ogni nostro discontento, Maria De Filippi conducesse “C’è posta per te”. Che è – lo spiego per chi passa di qui dall’instagram ma non ha consumi culturali che qualcuno fuori dall’internet capisca e condivida – un programma in cui qualcuno vuole recuperare il rapporto con qualcun altro, e allora racconta la sua in genere patetica storia alla redazione, e poi Maria De Filippi la riferirà al pubblico con tono da narratore di fiabe, e poi arriverà la persona convocata, e inizierà un tiremmolla «io ti rivoglio», «eh ma io no».
Sabato colei che implorava il ritorno era una tal Valentina, una trentenne scema quale siamo state tutte (le più sfortunate lo sono ancora). Valentina ha un marito che dalla descrizione dovrebbe essere come minimo Jeremy Irons (il Jeremy Irons cinquantenne: trentenne era cibo per gatti pure lui). Valentina – per bocca di Maria De Filippi, che il dio della sapienza televisiva ce la conservi a lungo – descrive i comportamenti di questo figuro, e noialtre che conosciamo un pochettino la vita annuiamo forte.
L’episodio forte (vabbè) nella descrizione della di lui inadeguatezza di marito moderno (di marito che lava i piatti lui, quale brama l’instagram), un episodio che fa sembrare gravissima la cameretta più grande di William rispetto a quella di Harry nell’autobiografia del momento, è quello delle patatine. Hanno amici a cena, cadono delle patatine, lui le dice di raccoglierle, lei dice raccoglile tu, lui le sbriciola e poi le dice: adesso le raccogli. Histoire d’O, ma ambientato al Lidl.
Lei lo rivuole a tutti i costi. Perché rivuoi uno schiacciatore di patatine? Perché la scemitudine della venti e trentennitudine non ha confini, perché le donne pur di non essere la zitella al pranzo di Natale si terrebbero in casa proprio chiunque, perché lui è uguale preciso al Mickey Rourke trentacinquenne e non ti vuoi perdere i migliori anni prima che si sfasci.
Quest’ultima ipotesi, indovinate un po’, è infondata. Il marito di Valentina entra in studio ed è, come d’altra parte lei, un uomo senza qualità. Senza qualità e col codino. Senza qualità e con le sopracciglia orrendamente disegnate tali e quali a quelle di Valentina. Senza qualità e senza contrizione: quando la De Filippi gli dice che, se ogni volta che va a trovare i bambini si scopa Valentina, evidentemente prova qualcosa (viene da ridere pure a lei, ma non lo dà a vedere), lui dice «e infatti cosa ti dico ogni volta?», e Valentina pronta: «Tanto non cambia niente».
Lei rivuole a tutti i costi un attrezzo col codino la cui idea di umiliazione simbolica è farle raccogliere le patatine e la cui idea di ambiguità seduttiva è dirle: guarda che anche se ti scopo non ti rivoglio come moglie. Lei, quando alla fine lo abbraccia e la De Filippi fa notare che gli ha sporcato di fondotinta la camicia, deve trattenersi per non dire: «La lavo io, a mano». E noi (noi trentenni dell’instagram), invece di togliere a lei il diritto di voto, chiediamo per lui il tribunale.
Giuro, c’era gente che invocava un tribunale che giudicasse non ho capito se Codino o Mediaset, e non ho capito per quali reati: sbriciolamento di patatine? Assenza di lessico da alcova adeguatamente seduttivo? Trasmissione di paeserealismo in fascia protetta? Sopracciglismo gabbianato?
Il dettaglio interessante è che la ragione per cui i due si sono lasciati è che lei l’ha tradito. A dimostrazione d’una cosa che gli adulti sanno e le trentenni dell’instagram no (e Codino neanche): che copulare con terzi la maggior parte delle volte non vuol dir niente, e quando vuol dire qualcosa non è certo che lo sbilanciamento degli equilibri di coppia è in tuo favore. (In questo caso vuol dire anche: stanno insieme da quando avevano sedici anni, la trentenne è ontologicamente scema ma avrà pure degli ormoni, dei desideri, delle curiosità; il trentenne pure, ma lui i tradimenti mica è stato così scemo da confessarli colmando il di lei apparente svantaggio etico).
Le trentenni semianalfabete con velleità culturali questo discorso lo chiamano _victim blaming_ (colpevolizzare la vittima, ma in inglese chissà perché a queste benedette ragazze sembra suoni meglio). Quella di lui è violenza, diamine. «Raccogli le patatine» è violenza? Forse, se lei non le raccogliesse, lui le darebbe due schiaffi e avremmo finalmente un reato e qualcosa su cui agitarci davvero. Invece lei lo supplica di tornare: non vede l’ora di riprendere a raccogliere patatine da lui appositamente calpestate. Piange, implora, supplica di venire trattata come una sguattera un altro po’. È una pervertita? Certo. Non è intelligentissima? Certo. Il codice penale può proteggerla? Non mi pare: se è vietato stare con uomini banalmente stronzi, abbiamo tutte violato la legge perpetuamente tra i quindici e i trentacinque anni (incidentalmente: i più spassosi delle nostre vite sentimentali).

Ci sono tre notizie, care ragazze, una brutta e due belle. Quella brutta è che non dovete stare attente a non avere la vostra (inevitabile) fase di raccoglitrice di briciole. Dovete, e se vivete in provincia è un rischio più insidioso, evitare di fare di quella fase una vita: non sposarvi il tizio con cui state a sedici minuscoli e scemissimi anni, non farci dei figli legandovi a vita a un attrezzo col codino.

Una bella notizia è che si può imparare, da subito, a non scambiare le storie per esempi: ho avuto trent’anni sotto l’egida di “Sex and the city”, ci vestivamo tutte come delle deficienti. Poi si cresce, si capisce la differenza tra satira e modello comportamentale, tra vicenda da stigmatizzare e vicenda da emulare; invece di pensare che le storie nere non vadano raccontate sennò le imitiamo.

L’altra bella notizia è che si cresce quasi tutte. Valentina sicuro, noialtre pure. Quelle dell’instagram, loro non sono mica sicura: inizio a sospettare che la militanza fatta coi cuoricini blocchi lo sviluppo.



Da https://www.linkiesta.it/2023/01/ce-posta-per-te-instagram/


----------



## Koala (Martedì alle 21:51)

Alla fine hanno fatto pace e lei è pure gravida


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 21:55)

Koala ha detto:


> Alla fine hanno fatto pace e lei è pure gravida


Sono casi umani o figuranti.
Il punto è: questi teatrini che mettono in scena ci rappresentano? O, in altre parole, ci specchiamo o li vediamo come modelli?


----------



## Koala (Martedì alle 22:41)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono casi umani o figuranti.
> Il punto è: questi teatrini che mettono in scena ci rappresentano? O, in altre parole, ci specchiamo o li vediamo come modelli?


Rappresentano la società


----------



## Brunetta (Martedì alle 23:03)

Koala ha detto:


> Rappresentano la società


Qualcuno rappresentano. Basta vedere gli ascolti.
Chiedevo qui.


----------



## omicron (Martedì alle 23:11)

Io spero sempre che sia tutto finto


----------



## Marjanna (Mercoledì alle 00:10)

Beh... visto il tenore dell’articolo critica ciò di cui fa parte.

Mi son sforzata di arrivare alla fine dell’articolo (magari sistemare la formattazione del titolo aiuta a non chiudere la pagina un secondo dopo averla aperta) per capire di cosa volessi parlare.
Io non guardo la De Filippi percui non so niente di questa Valentina.
Ho giusto aperto un altro articolo (questo: https://www.vanityfair.it/article/ce-posta-per-te-valentina-stefano-polemica-violenza-valeria-fonte) per avere un "altra voce" e ho letto tutt’altro (non sono arrivata alla fine, mi sono fermata a "doveva essere eliminata dalla scaletta").

Non so se questa ragazza subisse abusi psicologici dal compagno o meno, ma dato che mi pare quella sia la tematica, il tono di derisione della giornalista donna lo trovo tristissimo.

Se poi vogliamo guardare oltre direi che ognuno tira l’acqua al suo mulino (giornalisti, presentatori), e che ormai la corsa al "caso umano" per fare ascolto (odiens) ha preso il sopravvento. 
C’è modo e modo di fare tv, e costruire uno spettacolo.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 00:54)

omicron ha detto:


> Io spero sempre che sia tutto finto


È tutto sceneggiato con addetti al casting che combinano uno storytelling di puntata e di stagione.
Purtroppo ci sono persone reali che non vedono l’ora di esibirsi.


----------



## omicron (Mercoledì alle 07:12)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tutto sceneggiato con addetti al casting che combinano uno storytelling di puntata e di stagione.
> Purtroppo ci sono persone reali che non vedono l’ora di esibirsi.


Persone reali che si esibiscono sono sempre attori, magari dilettanti


----------



## perplesso (Mercoledì alle 08:39)

o comparse del gruppo che lavora nelle produzioni Mediaset.   il che non toglie che qualche caso possa essere effettivamente reale.  giusto per mantenere l'interesse


----------



## omicron (Mercoledì alle 08:52)

perplesso ha detto:


> o comparse del gruppo che lavora nelle produzioni Mediaset.   il che non toglie che qualche caso possa essere effettivamente reale.  giusto per mantenere l'interesse


Ma la De Filippi mica è scema, questa è tutta pubblicità gratuita


----------



## spleen (Mercoledì alle 09:03)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Qualcuno rappresentano. Basta vedere gli ascolti.*
> Chiedevo qui.


Non ho mai guardato, se non per pochi secondi, i programmi della De Filippi, già guardo poco la televisione, figuriamoci se perdo il mio tempo dietro scemenze del genere.
Sul fatto che rappresentino qualcuno non ho dubbi. Rappresentano sicuramente quella fetta di produttori di cazzate che vorrebbero, auspicano, si ingegnano per avere un pubblico che faccia della semplificazione estrema, della mediocrità, la cifra saliente del proprio intrattenimento.

L'esaltazione della mediocrità è una delle 10 regole del controllo sociale ipotizzate da Chomsky, non dimentichiamolo.

Che poi a me sembra, che quello che si mette in scena, non siano i dolori della classica casalinga di Voghera, che immagino abbia problemi ben più seri da rincorrere del cretino frantuma patatine, ma una sorta di teatro dei nuovi mostri, dove si tende a "normalizzare" l'immagine di deficenti (nel senso di profondamente mancanti) con codino e sopracciglia disegnate.
A me non indigna la mancanza di contenuto, che può essere scambiata per necessaria leggerezza, a me sconcerta la normalizzazione di problemi che non sono problemi, di una estetica che non è estetica, di un vuoto che si vuole spacciare per pieno.

Che poi, voglio dire, per sti qua è già un grande successo che si stia qui a parlarne per indignarsi.
Tipo certa arte moderna che scambia la provocazione per quell' atto di intelligenza che spesso non è.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 12:25)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho mai guardato, se non per pochi secondi, i programmi della De Filippi, già guardo poco la televisione, figuriamoci se perdo il mio tempo dietro scemenze del genere.
> Sul fatto che rappresentino qualcuno non ho dubbi. Rappresentano sicuramente quella fetta di produttori di cazzate che vorrebbero, auspicano, si ingegnano per avere un pubblico che faccia della semplificazione estrema, della mediocrità, la cifra saliente del proprio intrattenimento.
> 
> L'esaltazione della mediocrità è una delle 10 regole del controllo sociale ipotizzate da Chomsky, non dimentichiamolo.
> ...


Ovviamente parlarne qui è irrilevante a livello di eco della polemica e dei vantaggi mediatici.
Ormai siamo poco più degli avventori di un bar di paese e contiamo come il due di picche.
Ma ci piace ragionare.
Che la De Filippi sia (insieme alla D’Urso, ma con più astuzia) tutto ciò che scrivi e di conseguenza il Male, lo sappiamo.
A me sembra interessante riflettere sui diversi modi in cui è stato svolto il tema, partendo da quella messa in scena, al di là delle motivazioni.
Chiaramente la polemica è stata  premeditata, esattamente come quella del depresso bullizzato al GF Vip (è la aggiunta vip la cosa più divertente ).
Quindi è su questo che tentavo di fare un ragionamento.
Sono parzialmente d’accordo con l’antipatica Soncini (antipatica perché ha scelto di posizionarsi come scomoda, anticonformista e contemporaneamente reazionaria rispetto a un progressismo superficiale) si tratta di una questione di due sottoproletari culturali.
Non sono d’accordo che non sia vero che il personale non sia politico. Quindi credo che sia valido ”il personale è politico“.
Non sono solo due cretini e si legge anche seguendo il link di Marjanna e leggendo gli interventi.
Tra cui il riquadro di una “attivista“* che racconta un episodio personale che mi lascia .




*attivista è un termine  mi fa cagare, ma non ho capito ancora perché.


----------



## danny (Mercoledì alle 13:23)

perplesso ha detto:


> o comparse del gruppo che lavora nelle produzioni Mediaset.   il che non toglie che qualche caso possa essere effettivamente reale.  giusto per mantenere l'interesse


Quando non lavoravo ancora mi ero iscritto per fare queste cose.
Un mio amico ha fatto tante di quelle candid camera. 
Tutte finte, ovviamente.
Ti pagavano.


----------



## Vera (Mercoledì alle 14:14)

L'importante è guardare certi programmi con totale leggerezza. In ogni caso c'è sempre il telecomando.


----------



## spleen (Mercoledì alle 14:34)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente parlarne qui è irrilevante a livello di eco della polemica e dei vantaggi mediatici.
> Ormai siamo poco più degli avventori di un bar di paese e contiamo come il due di picche.
> Ma ci piace ragionare.
> Che la De Filippi sia (insieme alla D’Urso, ma con più astuzia) tutto ciò che scrivi e di conseguenza il Male, lo sappiamo.
> ...


Nel senso della responsabilità collettiva per le scelte personali la penso come te, incluse quelle di chi propone simili cagate in televisione.
E sono pure d'accordo che nel caso specifico la "violenza" sia mascherata e normalizzata dentro quei ruoli, quegli stereotipi da cui la contemporaneità credo sia già uscita.
Nel 2023 rappresentare un bonobo che impone alla compagna di raccogliere le patatine non è più nemmeno serio per mia suocera, che di anni ne ha più di 70 e se il marito le facesse una richiesta analoga gli metterebbe le patatine per cappello. (Bisognerebbe saper distinguere la faccenda dei ruoli da quella del rispetto e della dignità, ma questo è un altro discorso).

Tuttavia vorrei puntare l'attenzione proprio sul fatto della normalizzazione dell'atteggiamento violento. Che poi voglio dire, hai un bel daffare se vuoi parlare in senso cosrtuttivo di violenza di genere.

Credo inoltre che la realtà del paese sia diversa, la realtà media intendo. Le problematiche della gente comune, delle coppie conviventi sono molto più aderenti ai problemi reali, come arrivare a fine mese, come educare i figli, come riuscire a vivere al meglio. La gente a casa fa quello che può, come può. I ruoli non sono più da un pezzo quelli rigidi di un tempo.
La rappresentazione di due sottoculturati non è più poi nemmeno costruttiva. Una volta c'erano i sottoproletari rappresentati nel reorealismo, che li assumeva al ruolo di drammatici eroi della sopravvivenza, poi siamo passati alla commedia all'italiana, poi siamo finiti.... nel fosso. In questa proposta contemporanea che è in sostanza un gigantesco spot pubblicitario interrotto dalle vicende idiote de sti "nuovi mostri".
Non escludo perfino che tutto sia mostrato perchè qualcuno possa sentirsi meglio di loro.


----------



## perplesso (Mercoledì alle 14:36)

Vera ha detto:


> L'importante è guardare certi programmi con totale leggerezza. In ogni caso c'è sempre il telecomando.


la fai facile.   la leggerezza è un concetto troppo complicato


----------



## Vera (Mercoledì alle 14:38)

perplesso ha detto:


> la fai facile.   la leggerezza è un concetto troppo complicato


E allora amen.


----------



## perplesso (Mercoledì alle 14:40)

ite missa est


----------



## CIRCE74 (Mercoledì alle 14:44)

perplesso ha detto:


> ite missa est


ma parla come mangi!!!


----------



## Nocciola (Mercoledì alle 15:35)

quelli di Forum sono attori
Nei programmi della De Filippi no


----------



## omicron (Mercoledì alle 15:37)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quelli di Forum sono attori
> Nei programmi della De Filippi no


ma io la mano sul fuoco che non siano attori non ce la metto, anche ad amici è tutto truccato, figuriamoci a uomini e donne


----------



## Nocciola (Mercoledì alle 15:38)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io la mano sul fuoco che non siano attori non ce la metto, anche ad amici è tutto truccato, figuriamoci a uomini e donne


Fonte certa
Ad Amici più che truccato sono raccomandati e quasi tutti già inseriti nell’ambiente


----------



## omicron (Mercoledì alle 15:43)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fonte certa
> Ad Amici più che truccato sono raccomandati e quasi tutti già inseriti nell’ambiente


eh ma se inizi a prendere il figlio di gigi d'alessio, la figlia di mango, ecc... poi non dirmi che non è truccato


----------



## danny (Mercoledì alle 16:00)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so che il programma è Uomini e donne e poi qui si parla di C‘è posta per te, ma  c’è sempre la De Filippi tra i piedi.
> 
> Histoire d’O al LidlLa scemitudine delle ventenni (e trentenni) che si scandalizzano del paese reale in fascia protetta
> 
> ...


Linkiesta è una di quelle testate che fanno comprendere esattamente le ragioni per cui l'editoria in Italia sta morendo, ma insieme ci metterei IL post, la versione web di Repubblica, il porno soft de Il Mattino, il CdS del Cairo, Il sole24Ore nel degrado web, e tutta quella pletora di testate che scrivono cose per un target di persone uguali a loro.
'mazza che noia, però, sia la De Filippi che articoli come questo.
Guardare la De Filippi per antropologia è come andare al privè senza trombare ma solo per vedere che gente c'è.
Per poi scoprire che sono uguali a tutti gli altri, ma ti vergogni ad ammetterlo.
I consigli sono quelli che manco mia nonna darebbe più:
"Dovete, e se vivete in provincia è un rischio più insidioso, evitare di fare di quella fase una vita: non sposarvi il tizio con cui state a sedici minuscoli e scemissimi anni, non farci dei figli legandovi a vita a un attrezzo col codino."
Ma grazie al cazzo: a sedici anni  limoni con chi ti pare, scopi e se sei un po' più venale fai i soldi con le foto dei piedi o delle tette su Only Fans. No, non l'ho letto su Repubblica, lo so per informazione diretta. Ci sono le minorenni e i minorenni su OnlyFans? Sì. Quanto guadagnano al mese? Migliaia di euro, abbastanza da pagare bene il fotografo che li ritrae in posa. Quindi chi cazzo pensa a sposarsi a sedici anni, oggi?
"ho avuto trent’anni sotto l’egida di “Sex and the city”, ci vestivamo tutte come delle deficienti. Poi si cresce"
Ma dai! Davvero? Si cresce, ma si invecchia pure. Anche perché se oggi ti vestissi come da giovane saresti fuori moda e fuori tempo massimo.
E Sex and the City, mettiamocelo in testa, è roba di 25 anni fa! Non c'erano manco i cellulari, o perlomeno, li usavano in pochi.
"Quelle dell’instagram, loro non sono mica sicura: inizio a sospettare che la militanza fatta coi cuoricini blocchi lo sviluppo."
Ma di che stiamo parlando? Militanza e Instagram è un ossimoro.
Fate come noi, piuttosto, che abbiamo un lettore che ci accosta a Charlie Hebdo e ci accusa di blasfemia.


----------



## Nocciola (Mercoledì alle 16:01)

omicron ha detto:


> eh ma se inizi a prendere il figlio di gigi d'alessio, la figlia di mango, ecc... poi non dirmi che non è truccato


Intendevo questo


----------



## danny (Mercoledì alle 16:03)

Vera ha detto:


> L'importante è guardare certi programmi con totale leggerezza. In ogni caso c'è sempre il telecomando.


Se ne può fare benissimo anche a meno, secondo me.
Non per snobismo, ma per tedio.
io apprezzo moltissimo invece The Crown.
E' una serie fantastica.
Ho sofferto di insonnia ultimamente, ma da quando mia moglie la guarda dormo da Dio e faccio pure dei bei sogni.
Peccato che appena smette di guardarla, questo mi svegli.
La parte audio è perfettamente studiata per avvolgerti tra le braccia di Morfeo.


----------



## danny (Mercoledì alle 16:04)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fonte certa
> Ad Amici più che truccato sono raccomandati e quasi tutti già inseriti nell’ambiente


Paghi, a quel che so io.
E' molto difficile avvicinarsi a un talent di quella caratura.
Nel mondo della canzone talent e Sanremo sono quella che si chiama promozione.
Voglio dire, se paghi per esibirti nei locali (se hai inediti) o magari con complessi famosi, figuriamoci per certe trasmissioni con un forte seguito.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 17:32)

spleen ha detto:


> Nel senso della responsabilità collettiva per le scelte personali la penso come te, incluse quelle di chi propone simili cagate in televisione.
> E sono pure d'accordo che nel caso specifico la "violenza" sia mascherata e normalizzata dentro quei ruoli, quegli stereotipi da cui la contemporaneità credo sia già uscita.
> Nel 2023 rappresentare un bonobo che impone alla compagna di raccogliere le patatine non è più nemmeno serio per mia suocera, che di anni ne ha più di 70 e se il marito le facesse una richiesta analoga gli metterebbe le patatine per cappello. (Bisognerebbe saper distinguere la faccenda dei ruoli da quella del rispetto e della dignità, ma questo è un altro discorso).
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Soprattutto sull’ultima frase.
Certamente funziona così. 
Siamo dentro a questo acquario. Ci hanno convinti che fuori non respiremmo, ma staremmo meglio all’aria.


----------



## Vera (Mercoledì alle 21:00)

danny ha detto:


> Paghi, a quel che so io.
> E' molto difficile avvicinarsi a un talent di quella caratura.
> Nel mondo della canzone talent e Sanremo sono quella che si chiama promozione.
> Voglio dire, se paghi per esibirti nei locali (se hai inediti) o magari con complessi famosi, figuriamoci per certe trasmissioni con un forte seguito.


Non ti dico cosa guardo io per addormentarmi beatamente.


----------



## Brunetta (Mercoledì alle 22:01)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ti dico cosa guardo io per addormentarmi beatamente.


Il Rosario?


----------



## Marjanna (Mercoledì alle 22:19)

danny ha detto:


> Paghi, a quel che so io.
> E' molto difficile avvicinarsi a un talent di quella caratura.
> Nel mondo della canzone talent e Sanremo sono quella che si chiama promozione.
> Voglio dire, se paghi per esibirti nei locali (se hai inediti) o magari con complessi famosi, figuriamoci per certe trasmissioni con un forte seguito.


Danny chiedo a te perchè penso tu mi sappia rispondere (domanda aperta comunque) adesso van di moda delle specie di stacchetti nelle trasmissioni in cui un partecipante (concorrente o altro) parla rivolgendosi alla telecamera, e sembra esprima ciò che sta pensando, mentre sono dei stacchetti registrati dopo o prima, tu conosci il termine? Come si chiama quello che ho descritto?


----------

